# CELTA teacher (23) thinking of moving to Dubai in October



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I know it says I'm looking to move to Canada on this, but I'm pretty open-minded about where I go (ish, I'm not ready for Asia yet!).

I've read through a good few of the topics on here, which have helped a lot, but I still have a few questions, apologies in advance if I'm repeating common questions, I've tried my best not to!

*Experience/Qualification*
Basically, I'm in Paris at the moment teaching business English, I'm not loving Paris and would like to travel, I've looked at a few schools in Dubai online and they all seem to require teachers to have a bachelors in teaching as well as a few years experience...
I'm 23 and would be going over with one year experience of teaching business English, I am CELTA qualified and have a bachelors degree (in media).

Does anyone on here teach English outside of primary/secondary schools? If so what experience and qualifications do I need, and what's the salary like?

*Time of arrival/flights home*
If there are any "English" schools as opposed to proper schools, would it be pointless if I moved over in October instead of September? My sister is getting married in the middle of September so ideally I'd be moving to Dubai end of September/start of October, I've read that most of you have flights home once a year and there is no way I'm missing Christmas at home!


*Medicalish Question (for the ladies, men can skip ahead)*
I know certain prescription drugs are banned in Dubai, I take the contraceptive pill (for my skin and to help with cramps, I've no intention of ****ting it up in Dubai or anywhere else), if they search my bags and find a years worth would I get in big trouble? Are doctors pharmacists funny about giving prescriptions for it?

*Driving*
I'm awful bold and only have a learner's permit, I wouldn't have time to get a full licence before moving over - is it better to drive in Dubai? Or is the public transport ok?

*Media*
As I said earlier I've a degree in media and would love to eventually get a job as a radio presenter, are there any English speaking radio stations based in Dubai that I could get work experience with? Or even production companies or ANYTHING!

*Living arrangements*
At the moment I'm living with a good friend of mine, I have never lived on my own but am not against the idea, it's probably way to early to think of this but do you guys reckon it's better to live with people or on your own? Or is it just a matter of personality/opinion?

Last but not least and I'm TOTALLY jumping the gun here as absolutely no decisions have been made, but are all the bars/nightclubs kinda fancy? I've always preferred going to bars/pubs and gigs than going to nightclubs, would I just have to deal with it or are there places?

Sorry for the crazy long post, I just want to make sure I've covered anything before making any decisions, thanks in advance for your help, and again apologies if I've repeated any obvious questions!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

too bad you gave up settling down in Canada, I could have hooked you up with some buds..

Paris does not suck that much if you speak French. I heard Spain is "da bi%ch" but you gotta speak Spanish.

and

English Teachers qualifications are "going up" everywhere in the world. 
Pay wise I have no clue whatsoever.

Good luck


----------



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't "given up" on Canada, I'm just looking into all my options!

Canada would be more difficult as I'm not making a huge amount of money at the moment (main attraction of Dubai, really) and it's an expensive move to make, I'd have to stay in Paris on my own until January (couldn't afford flights home for Christmas if I left in September/October), I don't know why but I just haven't fallen in love with Paris and don't want to stay any longer than I have to.

Maybe I'll change my mind after the summer, but I really feel like it's time to move.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

penny_lane said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I know it says I'm looking to move to Canada on this, but I'm pretty open-minded about where I go (ish, I'm not ready for Asia yet!).
> 
> ...


Would recommend if you can scrape the cash together to come out first and take a look, you would be a little foolish to come out without knowing a lot more about the place before making such a big decision.

Good luck


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My answers are below your questions, just didnt change the font or colour . Doh

A quick search on Gulf Talent check out the link

Job opportunities in the Middle East - GulfTalent.com


----------



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response Laowei!

As I said I'm just thinking about all my options.

Plenty to think about in there, cheers =)


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Paris isn't a bad place to be, but anyone anywhere can find a place not to their liking. I for one love to visit Paris...but purposely chose not to live there. I live in Lyon instead...and travel into Paris almost weekly. I don't speak enough French and certainly feel that pain here...lol.

Dubai may or may not be better, but I certainly understand the allure to move...I am choosing Dubai myself soon.

In the end, your happiness in Dubai will be based largely on what package you can obtain.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

penny_lane said:


> *Driving*
> I'm awful bold and only have a learner's permit, I wouldn't have time to get a full licence before moving over - is it better to drive in Dubai? Or is the public transport ok?


I couldn't survive without a car, many people seem to though. The metro is one long line and the trains just go back and forth so if you plan on using it you need to be near a station. There is a bus service but I've never used it, congestion can get bad at times here and being stuck in your car is bad enough. On the plus side taxis are about the only thing that's cheap here though it can be an adventure with directions.



penny_lane said:


> *Media*
> As I said earlier I've a degree in media and would love to eventually get a job as a radio presenter, are there any English speaking radio stations based in Dubai that I could get work experience with? Or even production companies or ANYTHING!


Yes there are, some English speaking TV stations too though they tend to feature English speaking Emiratis. Judging by the length of time the presenters have said they've been in Dubai I'm guessing it's quite a closed shop and you'd need to do some kind of internship to get your foot in the door.



penny_lane said:


> Or is it just a matter of personality/opinion?


Sharing accommodation helps you meet people faster, the risk is they might not be the type of person you'd want to meet.



penny_lane said:


> but are all the bars/nightclubs kinda fancy? I've always preferred going to bars/pubs and gigs than going to nightclubs


There's not much in the way of gigs other than big arena acts. Loads of pubs put on live cover bands if that's your thing. And no, not all are fancy. Some are quite sleazy and scummy to be honest. One thing is even in the cheaper places alcohol is still expensive due to tax. That said there are many ladies nights, especially mid week so with a bit of planning you can party relatively cheaply.


----------



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

@xchaos777 - Paris certainly is not a bad place to be, especially where I'm living, I'm a very lucky girl! But I haven't totally fallen in love with the city, and don't see myself living here again.
All the friends I do have here will be leaving either during or at the end of summer and I am not willing to go through the house hunting process again. Talk about stress!!

@Mr Rossi - Thanks for all of that, re: the media thing I would just be hoping to get some work experience while working full time (if it were possible), so it's good to know there are places I could contact if I sorted out a real job. Cover bands would suit me just fine =) And I'd probably want to see some of the stadium acts anyway, I'm just not a heels kinda gal!

Regarding the teaching, I've seen ads for schools that don't require previous training - these are mainly primary or secondary schools which I wouldn't mind teaching, has anyone experience of these are they worth doing and all that? 
And if I went with one of these would I definitely have to miss out on my sisters wedding (Sept 17th)?

Thanks for all your responses =)


----------

